# Taurus PT 738 TCP



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Seen one of these little .380's at a local show and really liked the feel but couldn't buy one because lack of cash. Now since Christmas just passed I have some money and the local shop has one and I put it on layaway. (Thank God for layaway) Does anybody have one of these, if so do you like it. The one good thing I like is the trigger pull its really smooth :smt023


----------



## Chaemie (Mar 13, 2009)

*Here's some good info from actual owners*

http://elsiepeaforum.com/forum/index.php?topic=5373.0


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Anyone know where to get the extended mags for the TCP?


----------



## fidalgoman (Mar 17, 2009)

I have one. Very nice in the hand and though it kicks a bit still easy to hold onto. I had a little problem with mine at first. By the first thirty rounds it would not drop the hammer all the way to the fireing pin. After a few more rounds it would fail more than it would shoot. I sent it in, they replaced the hammer, trigger bar and slide release. It's a little ammo sensitive but it seems to shoot OK now. Still a little spooked by the experience but I'm not ready to bail on it yet. It's a nice gun to hold for a sub compact. If I had it to do over I'd either wait a bit to prove it out or buy something with a track record. Time will tell. tumbleweed


----------



## alleydude (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a TCP and love it. I have had a few issues early on but it seems to fire flawlessly now. Gotta be careful of the limp wrist issue, hold on to that puppy. I've put probably 700 rounds through it now, would put more but finding .380 ammo is not easy in these parts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## donholmes (May 28, 2010)

*pt 738 tcp woes.*



crinko said:


> Seen one of these little .380's at a local show and really liked the feel but couldn't buy one because lack of cash. Now since Christmas just passed I have some money and the local shop has one and I put it on layaway. (Thank God for layaway) Does anybody have one of these, if so do you like it. The one good thing I like is the trigger pull its really smooth :smt023


 I purchased my 738 in March, the first 7 rounds ejected so radical (all over the place) i inspected each spent cartridge to see why. at that time ,I found that all 7 cases were buldged. (.010) .Taurus sent fed x to pick up my gun on march 5th. I was using Fiocchi ammo.Taurus said Fiocchi was not a approved ammo because it was not sammi approved. This was not true ,it is sammi certified. When I bought this one I bought 2 , 50 didgets diff on S.N. ,so I fired 7 rounds each of Tauruses 4 approved ammo and this 738 also buldged the cases. Now after all this time of them saying it was my ammo to there is nothing wrong to ON & ON & ON they cant find it. They will not call you back when they promise to & there is no other way to contact a manager etc. the gun is dangerous. 13 weeks and counting. no gun.


----------



## donholmes (May 28, 2010)

plentyofpaws said:


> Anyone know where to get the extended mags for the TCP?


 I don't think they even make them yet. If they do, they are not on the market yet even though they continue to advertise them. Got a new guns and ammo today and there it was, still being advertised. ???????????????
Don


----------

